# Tbol duration & dosage, gains, etc



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok need some advice people........

Planning on starting my first tbol only course tomorrow. As this is my first cycle I wanted to avoid needles first off and didn't fancy the sides of dbol so wanted to start off with something relatively light based on what research i've done.

Intend to do 50mg ed for the first week and then 60mg ed for the remaining 4 as i've heard any gains more or less taper off around this time. I will also be running a nolva/clomid PCT.

I'm 38 yrs old, 170lb and 5ft 9, and have been training for approx. 10 yrs so i'm not a novice in the weight room. Just feel i've hit a brick wall and wanted to give it go before deciding on injectables.

Just wondering if anyone can advise what realistic gains I can expect on this cycle and also whether this dosage is a decent one for a first timer?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey mate, i'd extent to 6 weeks (you probs will and up doing anyway) and also you will be fine with up to 80mg ed, as a stand alone Tbol is not that harsh and since it's your 1st cycle you want to make it count. However even with 60mg you will see great results, if you do know how to train properly then you will gain a stone of solid keepable weight, maybe more... Tbol is a dry steroid, so you won't end up dropping 10lbs of water when you come off


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheers pal, I don't have enough to go for the cycle you suggest so i'll have to stick with what i've got and see how I get on. My diet and training is pretty much spot on so fingers crossed. Any idea how long before you start to notice/feel any difference?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

as raptor said tbol is pretty good and its dry gains.

you don't have to start at 50mg and taper from there, instead i would also agree on doing 80mg/day from start to end.

considering you've been training a long time i figure you know what you're doing so will make nice gains off tbol.

i'm doing a tbol only cycle atm, 100mg/day for 10 weeks.

so far its great, no sides just smooth sailing.

good luck mate

**just saw your post above crasher...


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheers AK-26, i'm now thinking 70mg ed for 4 weeks as a compromise, not sure if its the dose or duration that will give you the most gains???


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just thought, if I don't take them on non training days I can stretch it to 5 weeks @ 80mg per day, advisable or not?


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just thought, if I don't take them on non training days I can stretch to 5 weeks @ 80mg ed, advisable or not?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

crasher73 said:


> Ok need some advice people........
> 
> Planning on starting my first tbol only course tomorrow. As this is my first cycle I wanted to avoid needles first off and didn't fancy the sides of dbol so wanted to start off with something relatively light based on what research i've done.
> 
> ...


6 weeks minimum from my experience, didnt reach max for 4 weeks. 80mg day min again. Noticeable difference from 60, I did 100 but pumps got crazy.

Gains are down to how hard you work and how well/much you eat. Over 6 weeks 14lbs should be quite easy.


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cheers Kimball, the only way I could stretch to this without buying more is if I don't take on non training days, advisable or not?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Agree with kimball, I don't think you'll benefit from anything under 6 weeks in duration.

If the pumps get too much for you grab some taurine to supplement, it will help big time.

If you read up on tbol you'll notice 8/10 times the recommended dosage is 80mg as it seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Buy some more mate! Wait till you have the lot.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

crasher73 said:


> Cheers Kimball, the only way I could stretch to this without buying more is if I don't take on non training days, advisable or not?


Not advisable, tbol has a short half life which is why you can start pct the day after your cycle is done.

It has to be taken everyday on cycle.

Why not just wait till you can stock up on how much you need and then start it when you're ready...


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

i wouldnt mind trying this cycle too for around 4/6weeks.. when you say stand alone do you mean just tbol and nothing else or would i need to run something else along side.

6'1

165lbs

33 yrs old..

what gains could i see from it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

rb79 said:


> i wouldnt mind trying this cycle too for around 4/6weeks.. when you say stand alone do you mean just tbol and nothing else or would i need to run something else along side.
> 
> 6'1
> 
> ...


You just need to eat more if that's what you weigh at 6ft 1.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

rb79 said:


> i wouldnt mind trying this cycle too for around 4/6weeks.. when you say stand alone do you mean just tbol and nothing else or would i need to run something else along side.
> 
> 6'1
> 
> ...


45lbs of pure muscle


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Currently doing my first cycle, t-bol only, here's some tips/what i recommend:

- Do 6 weeks of 100mg per day (or at the very least 80mg per day)

- make sure you take 20mg novedex/tamoxifen everyday, despite what 99% of people seem to say on forums you *can* still start to get gyno on tbol

I started getting lower back pain but it only lasted a few days, not sure if coincidence or not but it seemed to stop as i started taking my multivitamins again, but i believe you're supposed to supplement taurine to stop the back pain

Currently 22 days into my cycle, 20 days left

Started at 150lbs, now at 165lbs


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

rb79 said:


> i wouldnt mind trying this cycle too for around 4/6weeks.. when you say stand alone do you mean just tbol and nothing else or would i need to run something else along side.
> 
> 6'1
> 
> ...


Tbol alone means tbol only with nothing else

And gains are all dependant on how well you eat and how well you train, as stated above.

As also stated above anything less that 6 weeks is a little short to get the most out of tbol.


----------



## crasher73 (Jun 17, 2012)

****s sakes, looks like i'm buying some more then, appreciate all your help, and yes RB79 tbol only


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Nostaw said:



> Currently doing my first cycle, t-bol only, here's some tips/what i recommend:
> 
> - Do 6 weeks of 100mg per day (or at the very least 80mg per day)
> 
> ...


Some good info there, but 'can' doesn't mean will, so there is no need to take the Nolvadex unless gyno does happen

It's best to have Nolva on hand just in case, as the old saying goes... if it's not broke then don't fix it


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Nostaw said:


> Currently doing my first cycle, t-bol only, here's some tips/what i recommend:
> 
> - Do 6 weeks of 100mg per day (or at the very least 80mg per day)
> 
> ...


What lab you running?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

crasher73 said:


> Cheers Kimball, the only way I could stretch to this without buying more is if I don't take on non training days, advisable or not?


No def don't do that. Depends on how much you're paying for it but another 3-4 weeks shouldn't be much more than a night or 2 on the p1ss missed. Honestly think its worth it.

And yes taurine is very cheap and helps massively.


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Mey said:


> What lab you running?


Veyron


----------

